# National Geographic (Alaska's bush pilot)



## sunny91 (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi: It is in 7 parts i will post the first, you you want the balance i will post 
later..

Sunny.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 5, 2007)

The first clip was pretty good, Sunny. Hope to see more of this adventure.
I just wonder how those "tundra" tires effect the Piper Cub ? Gotta be a
big drag !

Charles


----------



## sunny91 (Oct 5, 2007)

No 2 and 3

Thanks for the reply ccheese,

Sunny


----------



## sunny91 (Oct 5, 2007)

No 4 and 5

Sunny.


----------



## sunny91 (Oct 5, 2007)

No 6 and 7..

I hope you will like..

Sunny


----------

